
Airpush — Push Notification Ads for Android - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/04/29/android-advertising
======
jpk
> Airpush sounds like a really good way to turn inactive users into active
> uninstallers.

Or inactive users of the Ad-full version of your app into buyers of the Ad-
free version of your app. If your app is a vitamin, and the ads are annoying,
they'll dump you. If you app is a pain-killer, and the ads are annoying,
they'll buy it.

Picking a good monetization scheme is fine, but you need to write apps that
don't suck, first.

